

Agile Coaching is Evil - skmurphy
http://flowchainsensei.wordpress.com/2012/03/14/agile-coaching-is-evil/

======
skmurphy
His argument is that Agile coaching is a local optimization. Based on Russell
Ackoff's observation that "Optimising one part of a system ALWAYS leads to
sub-optimisation of the system as a whole," he concludes:

"So, It seems clear to me that Agile Coaching, in its common form is a largely
irrelevant local optimisation that is, on balance, harmful or injurious to
both the client and the individual players (team members being coached), and
that ignoring this is morally wrong. That’s the evil."

